# Countess of Chester, Deva Asylum - Feb 08



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 24, 2008)

Anybody that knows me knows hospitals and such don't really do it for me, however, having been stumped by some industrial filth not too far away myself, Havoc and Jaff Fox decided to drop in.

I'm going to embarrass myself now because I have no idea which building we were in, it was the one containing the engineering block and Irby wards and hazard room.

We probably mooched about for two or three hours before deciding that as the light was fast fading we'd head over to the lead shot tower and have a quick look at that, so we didn't get chance to do the admin section, one for another day then.

I quite enjoyed the place in the end and it's nice to explore something different now and again, although I got my fill of industry later in the evening.

My pics.













































































TnM


----------



## MD (Feb 24, 2008)

nice pics mate 
is it a easy explore?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 24, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice pics mate
> is it a easy explore?



Thanks. Once you find access it is.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Feb 24, 2008)

Not seen any pics from here in a while. Love the mural in the second pic. and the paint peeling from the walls, and also like the rose wallpaper. 

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> and also like the rose wallpaper.



The wallpaper made my eyes bleed, we need to have a chat about your taste in decor!! 

Thanks.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm an Aquarian lol, I'm supposed to be wierd lmao


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> I'm an Aquarian lol, I'm supposed to be wierd lmao



So am I!! lol

TnM


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one, not seen any pics from here for a long time


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent pics TNM, Love the trolly and clock good stuff


----------



## havoc (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pics as always there TnM, was an enjoyable place this one, a return trip is in order too  Few of mine.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics chaps!  Looks like a good explore.

Lb


----------



## Lone Explorer (Feb 27, 2008)

havoc said:


>



make me think of hacienda


----------



## King Al (Feb 28, 2008)

Odd room that, any one know why it was painted like that?


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2008)

Love seeing that room lol. I think it was for an art exhibition ages ago, but don't quote me on it lol.

Really like seeing the tower, its lovely. and love seeing paint peeling from the walls.

Cheers

 Sal


----------



## BenWRX (Feb 28, 2008)

King Al said:


> Odd room that, any one know why it was painted like that?



It was part of an art exhibition held in that part of the hospital after closure.


----------



## King Al (Feb 29, 2008)

I thorght it was were they locked you if you weren't quite crazy enough


----------



## Stealingheaven (Mar 9, 2008)

Great photos! The room painted like a wasp for an art expedition is a strange one, I was wondering if it was designed to make you go mad or at least give you a migraine


----------



## _Belial (Jul 2, 2008)

That Hazard room just looks bonkers doesn't it, you could do so much in that room alone! Wonderful set indeed, hoping to visit this place shortly myself, so keep an eye out for a report


----------

